# need 22rifle sighted in.



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

live in louisville any one want a small job/ I need my 22 auto with scope sighted in, willing to pay some. don,t no how and would like it to zero in.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

if you can wait till the first of July ill do it for you for free. im up in Akron


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bountyhunter said:


> live in louisville any one want a small job/ I need my 22 auto with scope sighted in, willing to pay some. don,t no how and would like it to zero in.


are you going to be fishing mosquito soon or in the area? i can do it in vienna while you fish if its my day off and im not fishing or we could drive to the club and do it.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Jim, I'm laid up from arm surgery for a few weeks. If you still need it done next month let me know. I can swing by and do it or do it at my place.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Jim,

Did you say you don't know how to zero your rifle?

Here is a quick way to get it going.

Set a target at 20-25 yds. 

From a good solid rest center your cross hairs on the target and fire one shot.

While holding you rifle solid and the crosshairs centered again where you held them for the first shot have someone else turn the windage and elevation adjustments (while you hold the gun still while looking through the scope )to where the crosshairs are centered on the hole your shot made in the target.

Now fire another shot and you will see you are very close to zero and you can make just a couple of minor adjustments to fine tune.

You will have two turrets on your scope. One is for elevation and will be labeled most likely with a UP and a arrow showing you the direction to turn the dial to move the impact point up. The other is for windage and will be most likely labeled with a R and an arrow showing the direction to turn the dial to move the impact point to the right.
For fine tuning move just a click or two at a time..

You can zero any gun in 5-6 shots max.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

thanks ,you guys can tell I don,t know much about guns, I,m using this for a couple ground hogs .


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

You should really give it try yourself. Maybe get some cheap .22 ammo and pratice sighting that in. Then when you feel like you're good enough, get whatever you're using for hunting and sight that in.


----------



## lacywbosu2 (Dec 20, 2011)

You really need to learn to do this yourself. Every year it might need sighted in and more if you bump it badly.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Lundy said:


> Jim,
> 
> Did you say you don't know how to zero your rifle?
> 
> ...


lundy is right on. I learnt to sight my guns in this way. it usually takes me 2 shots to be hitting in the bulls eye. then to get to the center of the bulls eye you just fine tune your scope with the left and right with the windage adjustments and the elevation up and down adjustments. you will find that this really works great if you have an adjustable gun vice. I have been dead center the 2nd shot using a gun vice to hold the gun in place while adjusting the cross hairs to the hole that you made with your first shot. good luck and good shooting.

if you need a little more info on doing this feel free to pm me.
sherman


----------

